# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  DELTA ELEKTRONIKA SM15-40D Power Supply

## ultra

Πωλειται το παραπανω προγραμματιζομενο τροφοδοτικο.
Ταση εξοδου 0-15V
Ρευμα εξοδου 0-40Α
Ρυθμιζομενη over voltage protection
ad1.jpgad2.jpgad3.jpg

Tιμη 320 ευρω.
Επικοινωνια με Π.Μ

----------


## moutoulos



----------

